# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Odd question: Get a nice, hi-rez image of .stl or even openscad file

## Torby

How can I get a nice high-res image of my openscad file? Perhaps by exporting it to an stl or something and viewing it? I need something printable quality.

----------


## curious aardvark

zoom into the model and make it full screen then export as png file. 

Failing that - load it into your slicer, zoom in and use a screen grab.

Another approach would be to export the model in a format that can be imported into blender or photoshop, with full 3d information. And export as jpg from there. 
Surely one of the formats openscad will export must be importable by a hybrid image/modelling program. 

Only thing I've got installed on this machine is gimp 2.8 - and that's not a modelling package. 
Pretty sure blender should do the job.

----------


## Torby

I modeled it in DAZ studio and rendered a big file.

----------


## Jusantin

> _I think in this case the best thing you can do is to find an app that could allow you to edit the photo, to change its size and its resolution. Most probably you think there is no such an app, but I know and use one. In case you are interested and would like to check the app I am talking about, make sure you click on https://imglarger.com. I am sure you will be pleased with the result. Take care of yourself. Stay safe and have a wonderful day!_


Brandon, thank you for the site you've recommended us, it is really awesome.

----------

